# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Finally Started the Water Feature

## Fr_303

After days actually after a few weeks of planning :Doh: .... I've finaly started the build of my water feature,  
I'll post some progress pics up as I go along.

----------


## Tools

Is that blueboard supposed to on back to front? 
Tools

----------


## raff

Any progress on the water feature?

----------


## Keepfev

any more progress pics mate

----------


## chipps

> Is that blueboard supposed to on back to front? 
> Tools

  I guess no follow-up due to a shattered man  :Tongue:

----------


## Keepfev

> I guess no follow-up due to a shattered man

  Why do you say that Chipps?
Can I ask what is the difference on the way the blueboard is put on if it is going to be painted?

----------


## chipps

Was said tounge in cheek Old Bean

----------


## Keepfev

> Was said tounge in cheek Old Bean

  The reason I ask is that I built  a side wall on the blind side of my house from blue board and both sides of the board are exposed to the elements I painted both sides of the board,  will it cause any damage to the blue board?

----------

